# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Siberia map

## detail

Here is a map of Siberian cities. It's not all the Siberia, but at least that as wee see it from here. The names are clickable: the links lead to Wikipedia articles.  http://www.demakova.net/~detail/siberia/ 
This is how it is to look like:

----------


## Бармалей

I never heard of Барнаул before -- I can't believe it's bigger than Tomsk (which I also really know nothing about, but I know because it's "Omsk" with a "T"). Cool site.

----------


## detail

Спасибо, Бармалей  ::  Well, Tomsk was the largest city in the XIX century (52,000 inhabitants in 1895), it was the place of the first university in Siberia, and so on. But after the Trans-Siberian was built far from it, it lost it's status. 
As for Tomsk and Omsk, I was making two trips to these cities within 2 months, and we used confuse their names.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Nice, did you make it yourself? If you did, could I suggest that when clicking the city, a new window opens up in the browser. It is sooo much hassle clicking the back button   ::  Yes, I am lazy!

----------


## Бармалей

> Nice, did you make it yourself? If you did, could I suggest that when clicking the city, a new window opens up in the browser. It is sooo much hassle clicking the back button   Yes, I am lazy!

 It's called "tabbed browsing." Welcome to the 21st century...unless you have IE, which means you just plain suck, since it lacks a feature that's used by every other browser since 5 years ago... :P

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Actually I have Opera, but any webdesigner of class, like our good friend Dmitri Lebedev, should account for the most popular web browser, be it IE   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Actually I have Opera, but any webdesigner of class, like our good friend Dmitri Lebedev, should account for the most popular web browser, be it IE

 No. He's honor-bound to not support that crap any more than he has to. It's a mortal sin, you know. Use IE --->go straight to hell...  ::

----------


## Rtyom

I'll be burning in hell forever!  ::

----------


## Бармалей

ЖЖЕШЬ!  ::

----------


## detail

Ok, I've changed links targets, now all of them open in new window. 
Looks like I have not up-to-date browsers and plugins. My Opera 8.54 doesn't support links in SVG. 
Barmalei is teh padonak.  ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Ok, I've changed links targets, now all of them open in new window. 
> Looks like I have not up-to-date browsers and plugins. My Opera 8.54 doesn't support links in SVG. 
> Barmalei is teh padonak.

 My Opera griped at me to download version 9, so you can probably do that now. (I didn't do it yet -- I was too lazy to click "yes."   ::  )

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ahhh... that is better. Now let me enhance some of your text  ::    

> The cities of Siberia, 80,000 inhabitants and above.  The squares of circles and font size (squares of circles??? Confusing) indicate the population number. The thick, red line is the Trans-Siberian railway. The accent marks are shown in the city names, although they aren't used in everyday writing.  
> Clicking a city name opens a page devoted to it in the English Wikipedia. If you see just big, grey squares instead of a map, try reloading the page. 
> Dmitri Lebedev (email), June 2006. The map is created with the Online map creation tool. The background images (1, 2) were published under GNU FDL.

----------


## detail

Fixed. Thanks, Kalinka!

----------


## detail

Here is an "History of Siberia" article.

----------


## mekko

Does the word "Siberia" mean something in russian? I mean, NovoSIBIRSK has to mean something.

----------


## Ramil

> Does the word "Siberia" mean something in russian? I mean, NovoSIBIRSK has to mean something.

 http://guopolysaevo.narod.ru/arc/cholk35.htm 
Here's the excerpt: _Любопытно, что само понятие «Сибирь» в различных источниках получает либо угорское (уральское), либо тюркское (алтайское), либо монгольское объяснение. В 1240 году в монгольской хронике впервые было упомянуто слово «шибир»=Сибирь, что означало «болото» или «сырая равнина». Это подтверждается еще тем, что в Забайкалье находится урочище Улан-Шибир==Красное Болото.
Но З.Я. Бояршинова устанавливает связь между словом «Сибирь» и названиями отдельных угорских (уральских) племен: сипыри или сиберы. 
В.Н. Татищев считает слово «Сибирь» тюркского происхождения со значением «ты первый» или «ты главный». Сначала этот термин служил для обозначения ограниченного региона, а затем распространился на всю территорию от Урала до Тихого океана. Однако, изучая карту «Языковые семьи и группы Сибири», мы пришли к выводу (как сообщает шестиклассница), что алтайская языковая семья делится на 3 ветви: монгольскую, тунгусо-маньчжурскую и тюркскую - самую крупную в Сибири. На языке этой ветви и говорят телеуты, алтайцы, якуты, татары, шорцы._  
Nobody knows for sure as I understood but most linguists are inclined to stick to that version. Сибирь is from mongolian word _Shibir_ (a marsh or a wet plain). 
Novosibirsk actually doesn't mean anything except it contains the root Ново- which means new, so Novosibirsk could mean just a new city in Siberia.

----------


## detail

"Novosibirsk" means nothing actually, because there was no "Sibirsk" city to make a "Novo-". "-sk" is an adjectival suffix. For example, river Irkut => "_grad_ (city) Irkut*sk*iy" => shorter form: Irkut*sk*. Then, "sibirsk" could mean "sibirskiy" (Siberian). Ok, enough. 
According to some sources, "sibir" meant "sleeping land" in turkic languages. That's all I know. 
The title of Novosibirsk was selected in 1925. It was Novo-Nikolayevsk (in honour of Nicolas II), and the progressive revolutionary state couldn't stand such a thing. There were tens of titles proposed, including Kaliningrad, oh, I don't remember now, but they were awful. "Novosibirsk" was accused right in meaning nothing, but fortunately it was selected. I'm happy that the neutral name was selected.

----------

